# Swoop DH 190 und 210



## S.Tschuschke (27. November 2012)

Tag zusammen,

weiß jemand schon etwas genaueres zu diesen beiden DH Varianten die kommen sollen?

Gruß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. November 2012)

Laut Facebook werden die nächstes Jahr am Gardasee vorgestellt.

Wann die dann lieferbar sind k.A.

Zum Vergleich die aktuellen Slides habe ich das erste mal gesehen im Mai dieses Jahr auf dem Dirtmasters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. November 2012)

Wann ist denn Gardasee?

Dann wäre die Saison ja fast vorbei...


----------



## friesstyla (1. Februar 2013)

Hab hier ein kleines Video gefunden.

Sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus wie ich finde.

http://vimeo.com/45688544#at=0


----------



## sonnnni (6. April 2013)

Gibt es schon neue Infos?


----------

